# Deep striking rules for Chaos Daemons



## dragondj79 (Mar 31, 2010)

It seems a little strange to me that out of all of the armies and units that can use the deep strike the chaos daemons still suffer from the 'disorientation' aspect of it. I would think since they are pouring out of a hole ripped through the fabric of time and space that they'd be able to go full force out onto the field. It just seems weird to force an army that can only enter play by deep strike to have to pile in on top of themselves and then sit there for a turn before being able to engage the enemy when all but one faction are nothing but melee fighters.

Maybe there is something I'm not playing correctly with my army but it seems like no matter where I place them on the board they have no chance of getting into melee range of my opponents unless my opponent completely fails with their shots while moving towards me. Is there a clause to the rule that I've overlooked for the daemons? As of right now, my friends and I are trying to decide if the daemon army is really worth playing with in the 40K universe as they seem to be outmatched against the other 40K armies.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

searching.......searching.......Nope, no rules question here!


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive had very little issues killing for Khorne with my Daemons army. They need proper army composition and luck though more than any other army.

Because they can't assualt the turn they arrive from DSing I use 3 Soul Grinders to soften up my opposistion. And use 2 Bloodthirsters I can drop down out of rapid fire range. The Grinders pummel my opponents with 3 pie plates and harvester shots. Then on turn 2 my Bloodthirsters fly in and tie up even more of my opponents army. This leaves my other units coming onto the table unmolested by enemy fire leaving plenty of time for my Bloodletters and Bloodcrushers to assualt in subsequent turns. :victory:

Use terrain to your advantage too. Remeber that while DSing into terrain may make you roll Dangerous Terrain Tests you still get your invulnerable save and it grants you better cover save vs shooting. Plus most armies assualting you in cover will find themselves going last. 

Not a rules discussion, more of a tatics discussion. But glad to help out. I love my Daemons army. They just have a steep learning curve. And I have won almost every game I've played with them since discovering a list that works well. Even against Grey Knights! :thank_you:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

They are indeed outmatched, but that (combined with their sheer randomness and awesomeness) is what makes them fun. Most of the time.
But daemons aren't as bad as you make them sound. Sure, there's limited shooting in the army, pretty crappy saves on most things and they only begin the game with half of their army on the table but consider their merits.

Invulnerable saves on all your dudes mean that you almost always get it. It sucks against RF but the big guns suddenly seem a rather pathetic investment for your opponent.

Deployment will rarely matter if you play wisely. The terrain matters little to you so it should easily be put to your advantage. Just have plenty of it. Like in all other games terrain matters.
Going first? Choose the table edge your opponent would like the most. Going second (which is what you mostly really want) denies your opponent a whole round of shooting and you have the last say in this game. GREAT!

Your units are expensive but just look at their stats! Most of them hit like a freight train and the nurgle stuff just never seem to die. 

The army's antitank is pretty scarce but pretty much all of the units dedicated to it can turn armour into scraps. Bolt of Change is AP1 so is the Grinders tongue and the screamers have melta bombs. BOOM!
Anything specific you'd like advice on? Otherwise, show us your list in the Chaos Daemons army list section and i'm sure people will be glad to help out.


----------



## dragondj79 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I hadn't even considered the terrain as a place to land. Definitely gives me some things to think over with this army.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

multi model units don't suffer as much to terrain than the single model heavy hitters, its not nice to roll a 1 and fail your inv save. but dropping units into terrain can help them alot. 

the daemon army is a little random (as it should be) but you only scatter 1/3 of the time and then only on average 7" remember that when you place you deep strikers.

and as has been said by AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH individualy all the choices (apart from some notable exceptions) can dish out serious hurt. Even a handfull of bloodletters can easily see off a whole tactical squad. 

could they do with a little buff? yes, but not too much. Greater daemons should be better for their points, furies as troops and mainly slight point reductions throughout the book. 

all in all i love my daemons. sometimes the dice gods hate you and when they do while playing daemons it will hit you harder than most other armies, but when they like you and all your important deepstrikes hit you can wipe the floor with people. there is a completely different type of stratagy you have to usew playing daemons as your trying to second guess randomness.


----------



## telemicus (Apr 10, 2010)

Will it cause you to have some hope, to know that Chaos Deamons placed 7th at 'Ard Boyz this year, I'll see if I can find the list.
Heres the list Im taking to Ard Boyz this weekend. Curious on any last minute thoughts...

HQ
Great Unclean One (cloud of flies) 165
Herald of Tzeentch (chariot, master of sorcery, bolt) 100
Herald of Tzeen. (same) 100

Elite
7 Crushers (icon, fury, music) 320
6 Fiends 180
6 Fiends 180

Troops
12 Deamonettes 168
12 Deamonettes 168
13 Deamonettes 182
5 Horrors (bolt) 95
5 Horrors (bolt) 95
5 Plaguebearers 75

Fast
6 Screamers 96
6 Screamers 96

Heavy 
1 Soulgrinder (phlem) 160
1 Soulgrinder (tounge) 160
1 DP of Tzeentch (bolt, gaze) 160

2500 on the dot.

Waves
Primary - Crushers, 1 soulgrinder, GUO, fiends, fiends, screamers, horrors, plaguebearers

2ndry - all deamonettes, screamers, horrors, both heralds, DP, soul grinder

I'm still looking for the battle report.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Flamers n horrors.

Batch them with the first group, deep strike the flamers near a tank/troops, let loost a breath of chaos and flame templates, rub nipples.

Horrors, pop off 3 shots apeace with these babies, kill the weaker stuff. if youve got a changeling you can do some serious damage.

Now this is one tactic that makes use of being able to move AND shoot after DS. but both of these units will attract ALOT of attention next turn so bring stuff to help out, a soul grinder or greater daemon works nicely in saying "SHOOT MEH INSHTEAD YE WEE BASHTUDS!"


----------

